# AKG K550/K553 anyone? DT880 pro, Q701...Headphone hunt!



## passsacaglia (Sep 30, 2016)

Heyaheya!

Just wanted to see if anyone has them?
Read really good reviews on the K550 at HF forum and some amazon reviews etc. But then I found the K553 which seems to be an "improvement" .. anyhow, any happy users to the 550's or 553's? 

Cheers and happy weekend!

( cool review: http://www.head-fi.org/t/778558/comparison-review-akg-k550-k553 )


----------



## jamieboo (Oct 8, 2016)

I picked up some K550's very recently.
During my research phase on here I asked what good headphones were in the price range, and someone said they could not recommend the K550's as apparently there were inconsistencies between units manifesting in occasional nasty peaks in the upper mids (I think).
I'd kind of ruled them out but then saw some super-cheap on ebay so grabbed them and I think they're great! They sound really spacious (which I gather is unusual for closed-back headphones).
I use them mainly for listening to orchestral music and composing using a Hollywood Orchestra template.
Yeah, so I'm VERY happy with them. But I am in no way a headphone connoisseur - in fact this is my first pair costing over £20! - so my judgement in this sphere undoubtedly lacks experience and nuance.


----------



## passsacaglia (Oct 8, 2016)

Ey Jamie! Thanks a lot haha, almost forgot this thread. Been lurking around in the HF forum.
My aim is now on the DT880 Pro's or the Q701 but, something tells me the DT880s are somewhat nicer...dunno.
Just need a good headphone that translates the music well compared to what I have atm, a little lack of bass atm with my K240's, always need to go back mixing the stuff and it takes time! 
Q701 (perhaps add pads from K712 to keep more bass etc, have the sound as the MD K7xx or 65'th Anniversary version of the K702) or...go with the DT880's which are super recommended here 

All the best maestro!


----------



## ghostnote (Oct 8, 2016)

To my ears: K701<K712<K612<K702<Q701

Avoid the K701, they have slightly different frequency response as the K702 but sound very sterile in comparison. I really liked my K601 (very similar to the newer K612), reminded me more of the HD600 from Sennheiser. More natural sounding than any K7XX. I wouldn't use the K550 for mixing. Also, they feel very unnatural on the head.

I had around 3 or 4 different dt880 models here. Great headphones, but I always felt they have slightly piercing highs, even with a Headamp. My recommendation would be the K612 or ATH M40x when you're on a budget and the dt880 when your ears like them. Compare them in the shops.


----------



## passsacaglia (Oct 8, 2016)

Thanks mate! I think I like your ears hehehe! 
No but, I get to your point. If they're good, ofc I will stretch my budget. Didn't realise first how much they cost. 
Was into the K612 but had no replaceable cord so I passed on them and came down to the Q701's. 
Think it's between the Q701's and the DT880 Pro's ...sad I cannot find them in any store near me, will absolutely try search more, only online shops atm =/ bummer!
So, if I find the DT880 Pro's, can listen to them in a store, like them...well, sold. But I will also visit the states next year and can thereby order them via amazon or so (maybe they'll drop price on Black Friday) and I'll get them for cheaper
The ATH I think...are somewhere "pushy" in the low mids/mids according to all the ref tracks I've heard (the m50x's)..so atm I'm more into the AKG's or the DT880P's.


----------



## OleJoergensen (Oct 8, 2016)

I have used K271 for years, which I have been happy with. I recently bought the K712 which I think sounds very good. It took a short time to get used to the diskant 40k or something.


----------



## passsacaglia (Oct 8, 2016)

OleJoergensen said:


> I have used K271 for years, which I have been happy with. I recently bought the K712 which I think sounds very good. It took a short time to get used to the diskant 40k or something.


Ok cool. I have been listening to them, but to me (coming from K240s' semi open) them sound "too close" to me ...a little trapped or how to explain it. Like a more open soundstage..K271's are good but to them I prefer my old 240's. 
But need something with the same open sound but better low end and overall warmth so that I translate good mixes on them, I will use them for mixing or as my 1st/Main headphones. 
Have Focal Alpha 50's as my monitors but with an untreated room they loose sound to me...


----------



## pixel (Oct 8, 2016)

I've got Q701 recently and I love them. Very accurate and they sound like my monitors (Equator d5's in quite well acoustic treated room) just more detailed in term of nuances - I can hear a little bit more on them than on monitors including precise panning. I use them mostly to make more precisely panning and low end control. So sound stage is amazing, frequency response to. People talking about not enough low end on K/Q series and I say I don't know K series, Q701 have great low end and music with a lot of low end sound great. I like Electronic Dance Music and I can't say that low end is missing in any way on Q701. Again it's very accurate and extended. IMO if someone think that bass is missing on Q701 then probably Beats by Dre will be better for them  Yes they translate mixes very very well. High end doesn't hurt ears


----------



## passsacaglia (Oct 8, 2016)

pixel said:


> I've got Q701 recently and I love them. Very accurate and they sound like my monitors (Equator d5's in quite well acoustic treated room) just more detailed in term of nuances - I can hear a little bit more on them than on monitors including precise panning. I use them mostly to make more precisely panning and low end control. So sound stage is amazing, frequency response to. People talking about not enough low end on K/Q series and I say I don't know K series, Q701 have great low end and music with a lot of low end sound great. I like Electronic Dance Music and I can't say that low end is missing in any way on Q701. Again it's very accurate and extended. IMO if someone think that bass is missing on Q701 then probably Beats by Dre will be better for them  Yes they translate mixes very very well. High end doesn't hurt ears


Man! Best answer I could ever get. Congratz to the phonez! 
Could be like, if I don't like the DT880Pro's for some reason...I could always give the Q701 a go. Will do some EDM stuff too, at least music towards that area for remixes etc. 
U are always welcome to post your mixes here or in PM  How does classical piano sound in them?  
Anything you are missing or so..perhaps not? 
All the best!


----------



## pixel (Oct 8, 2016)

I think that Q and DT (and all headphones on this price range) are good enough to make great mixes on them and differences are not that huge (well they shouldn't be). 
Unfortunately I've did only one piece by the time I have them and it's just Mural + a little bit of 8dio Agitato so not much to show in matter of mix  
I enjoy piano on them but I'm not pianist 
I don't miss anything from them right now, maybe they could be louder as quieter passages I'm listening with gain turned fully up on my Focusrite Scarlett interface


----------



## passsacaglia (Oct 9, 2016)

pixel said:


> I think that Q and DT (and all headphones on this price range) are good enough to make great mixes on them and differences are not that huge (well they shouldn't be).
> Unfortunately I've did only one piece by the time I have them and it's just Mural + a little bit of 8dio Agitato so not much to show in matter of mix
> I enjoy piano on them but I'm not pianist
> I don't miss anything from them right now, maybe they could be louder as quieter passages I'm listening with gain turned fully up on my Focusrite Scarlett interface


Yeah def true, think it's also like...find your stuff and learn it and it will be good. 
Ok thanks, just needed to ask that  No amp atm? Been thinking of perhaps the E10K Fiio perhaps. 
Bass/warmth is good then? Btw, heard that some have been complaining bout the head band is very tight or can be tough on you, true?
If so, I mean...you can always fix it and to me the sound is most important. Good review man appreciate it!


----------



## brett (Oct 9, 2016)

If you're like me, you research the shit out of everything, but then only at the last minute actually go and listen.

I fell into that trap (again) a couple of years ago with headphones. Based on extensive research at the time, I had decided that DT880s were for me. When I finally made it to a store to listen and then purchase it took me over 45 min to convince myself that I shouldn't purchase them. I actually didn't believe what my ears were telling me - that these headphones weren't for me. That all those professional reviewers were wrong...for me. 

It turns out I *really* love K702s though...


----------



## pixel (Oct 9, 2016)

Yes these bumps are not the best solution, would be better without them (flat) but it's not tight, just after some time you start to feel that these bumps are there on your head. Most important thing is that they don't squeeze my head like some of other brand/models do 
No amp now because I'm cheap  I'll get one in future but it's not as much necessary as I thought. Right now I'm saving $ for Black Friday to go crazy


----------



## passsacaglia (Oct 9, 2016)

I feel you Brett! Same with me here, I only remember listening to DT770s and like..meh..not my style, something is..not there.
Could be the same with the 880's just like you say. Listened to the ATH-M50x, ofc they are good but, not to me and my ears hehe, and the recordings and comparisons I feel they have some weird forwardness in some regions I don't like. 
Perhaps I'm more of an AKG guy too in general, yeah the K702 and Q701's seems more in my league, and will do my best now to listen to them. Think I read like 30 or 40 different threads (HD600 vs 650, 880s vs 702's, 702 vs 701 vs K7xx vs Q701) haha and like, 100-200 pages on the threads. I read fast hehe. But yeah, turning point here too. Will try listen to them, and if I can't...I'll just order the Q701s or 702's and just wait til they do their magic with me haha!


----------



## passsacaglia (Oct 9, 2016)

pixel said:


> Yes these bumps are not the best solution, would be better without them (flat) but it's not tight, just after some time you start to feel that these bumps are there on your head. Most important thing is that they don't squeeze my head like some of other brand/models do
> No amp now because I'm cheap  I'll get one in future but it's not as much necessary as I thought. Right now I'm saving $ for Black Friday to go crazy


Ah ok nice man! Haven't really checked any of the BF deals out there bc of cash during student periods hehe but, is it usually All products that goes on Black Friday everywhere or just some? Average...
I was thinking of getting 1-2 SSD's on amazon (like 850 evos or BP5e's by MydigitalSSD), and some other stuff.


----------



## pixel (Oct 10, 2016)

I need ssd to for sample libraries. I was already twice on shopping with 850 Evo and with my finger hold up on mouse button I stopped myself thinking 'no, wait till black friday, you can wait few weeks you can do it!' 
I'm waiting with hope for 500gb or 1tb promo


----------



## passsacaglia (Oct 12, 2016)

ps. Massdrop drops another refreshed one on the AKG K7XX, I am reeeally tempted but just bought Komplete 10 Ultimate and might think that the Q701's are a little bit clearer and crispier for that classical music so...
but for those who're interested in a new pair, think they are great those special edition ones:
https://www.massdrop.com/buy/massdrop-x-akg-k7xx-red-edition?mode=guest_open


----------



## Jaybee (Oct 12, 2016)

FGBR said:


> I'm a bit of a headphone-whore and I have the DT880s amongst others and I find them to be a bit too bright for longer sessions. You gotta really love cymbals with these



Try the Sonarworks headphone plugin. Tames that high end on the DT880s, opens up the low end and restores some presence (2-5k). ON A/B you can hear how flat overall they become.


----------



## Gerhard Westphalen (Oct 12, 2016)

Jaybee said:


> Try the Sonarworks headphone plugin. Tames that high end on the DT880s, opens up the low end and restores some presence (2-5k). ON A/B you can hear how flat overall they become.


I do find that, at least on mine with the custom calibration, the bump in the high end gets cut too much for my taste and they become really dark. Nonetheless, it's certainly an improvement. Don't forget to put it in the linear phase mode when you're mixing! Makes one heck of a difference.


----------



## Øivind (Oct 15, 2016)

<-- Also a Q701 user, great headphones, the low end is lacking a bit. But once you get used to it, they are smooth.


----------



## jjmmuir (Oct 15, 2016)

Hi - just to throw further opinions in. I've been looking for the 'right headphones' for some time. The whole AKG line is half price at Hong Kong major music seller, and I really wanted to buy...but I couldn't find a single one that I found comfortable from 612 and up. So i guess you need to try them first...I bought and sold several others, including sennheiser 650s. ..recently tried the sennheiser hd600s. search is over for me. Love them.


----------

